# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  'Öcalan bana tecavüz etti' diyen kadın teslim oldu!

## bozok

*'ücalan bana tecavüz etti' diyen kadın teslim oldu!* 



*ücalan'ın kendisine tecavüz ettiğini açıklayarak yaşadıklarını kitaplaştıran A.ü., aftan yararlanacak.*

*Serhat Alaaddinoğlu-DHA* 
22.05.2008



5 yıl önce PKK’dan kaçarak Erbil’de bir eve sığınan kadın terörist A.ü. İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne giderek teslim oldu. A.ü., PKK’dan ayrıldıktan sonra* “üzgürlüğe Kaçış”* adlı bir kitap kaleme almış, örgütün kadınlara bakışını ve gerçek yüzünü gözler önüne sermişti

PKK’da 1991-2003 yılları arasında silahlı mücadeleye katılan A.ü. erkek arkadaşı M.K.İle İstanbul Polisi’ne teslim oldu. A.ü., 2 yıl önce yazdığı “üzgürlüğe Kaçış” kitabında Abdullah ücalan’ın kendisine ve daha bir çok kadına tecavüz ettiğini ifade etmişti. 2006 yılında Hürriyet Gazetesi’ne Dilaram rumuzuyla verdiği röportaj ve pozlarla gündeme gelen A.ü., İstanbul polisindeki ifadesinde Türkiye’yi, ailesini çok özlediğini, hayatında yeni bir sayfa açtığını belirtirken örgütün bitme noktasında olduğunu ve kaçmak isteyen birçok kişinin fırsat kolladığını söyledi. Erkek arkadaşı M.K. ile evlenip hayatlarında yeni bir sayfa açtıklarını söyleyen 31 yaşındaki itirafçı kadın terörist, pişmanlık yasası gereği nöbetçi mahkemece serbest bırakıldı. İşte A.ü.’nin ağzından PKK’nın gerçek yüzü: 

*Dağdaki Mahkumlar’a 13’ümde katıldım* 


* Neden dağa çıktınız?

- 1991 baharıydı. 13 yaşında, kıpır kıpırdım. Bir gün ablamla dağa pancar toplamaya gittik. PKK’lıları ilk o zaman gördüm. Kadınlar da vardı. ünce korktum. üünkü köylüler onlar için dağdaki mahkumlar, diyorlardı. O an, kaderimin değişeceği yer burası, dedim. Mutlaka onlarla olmalıydım. Tarihini okumuştum ama Kürdistan neresi, bilmiyordum. Babam, yaşadığımız köy, derdi. PKK’lılar* “Kürdistan için savaşıyoruz. Siz niçin bize katılmıyorsunuz”* dediler. Akşam düşündüm. Anneme, dağdaki mahkumlara katılacağımı söyledim. Sonra köye gelip bayrak açtılar. Muhtarın evinde toplandılar. O gün kararımı verdim. Nöbetçi PKK’lıya ben de geliyorum, dedim. Yaşın küçük, dedi. Amcamın oğlu Welad’la katıldık. Welad sonra mayına bastı, öldü.



*Babam örgüte ayda 50 milyon verirdi*

** İlk gün neler oldu?*

- Evden gizlice kaçmıştım. Altınlarımı, en güzel, rengarenk elbiselerimi, çoraplarımı yanıma almıştım. Bir de babamın en güzel kalemlerini, misafir odasının duvarındaki heybeyi ve kardeşimin mekabını çalmıştım. Heybeye yiyecek doldurmuştum. Yüküm ağırdı. Benimle alay ediyorlardı. Sarı pembeli giysilerim kilometrelerce öteden seçiliyordu. Kamuflaj nedir bilmiyordum ki. Alacakaranlıktan sabahın 5’ine kadar yürüdük. İkinci gün elime Kalaşnikof verdiler. 15 gün sonra babam haber yollamış, kızımı vermezseniz sizi buralarda barındırmam, diye. Babam zengin ve sözü geçen bir adamdı. PKK her ay babamdan 50 milyon alıyordu. Beni amcama teslim ettiler. 
ücalan’ı peygamber diye hayal ettik 

** Ama tekrar gitmişsiniz?*

- Beyni yıkanmış gibiydim. Babam heder olacaksın dağlarda, dedi. 15 gün sonra halamın, amcalarımın oğullarını topladım, altı akrabamı yanıma alıp tekrar dağa gittim. Sonraları ölen bir doktor vardı, Kendal. Başkanın Abdullah ücalan olduğunu söyledi. Anlattı şöyle böyle, peygamber diye. Kafamda hayal ettim ücalan’ı. Elini uzatsa güneşi tutabiliyordu. Ayağa kalktığında dağlar, ayaklarının dibinde olacaktı. İlk aylarımda kafamda Apo’yu uçan mitolojik bir karakter olarak çizdim. Mantıklı düşünecek yaşta değildim. Köyden çıkmış, ilkokul mezunu bir kızdım. Ancak böyle hayal edebildim. 13 yıl boyunca hep önderlik gerçeğini yani Apo’nun çocukluğunu, babasına isyanını, hayatını öğrettiler.


*Apo’yu Bekaa’da gördüm, göbekliydi* 

** ücalan’la karşılaştınız mı?*

- Onlara katıldığım yılın sonbaharında Bekaa Vadisi’ne eğitime gittim. Apo akademide kalmıyordu. Evi *Barliya*’daydı. Merakla mitolojik kahramanı görmeyi bekledim. Apo’yu ne kadar tanrılaştırırsam, örgüte o kadar bağlanmış olacaktım. Beni tembihlediler. Ne kadar hakaret ederse etsin, doğrudur başkanım, diyeceksin dediler. Bekliyordum, hayatımdaki en önemli insanı görecektim. *Apo’yu görenler bayılırmış.* Ben de bayılmaktan korkuyordum. Derken 50 kişilik M16’lı koruma ordusuyla geldi. Aramızda neden korunduğunu anlayamadım. Açık havada, Bekaa’da tek sıra halinde diziliydik. Afganistan komünistleri, Ermeniler, Avrupa’dan gelenler de vardı. Apo’yu görünce çok şaşırdım. Hiç hayalimdeki lider tipine benzemiyordu. İriyarılığı idare ederdi ama göbekliydi.


** Konuştu mu sizinle?*

- Bana ilk söylediği, *“Senin baban bir alçak, senin baban bir düşman ajanı, senin baban bir reformist, senin evin bir düşman karakolu. Senin kafandaki düşman karakolunu yıkacağız”* oldu. üyle bir sevindim ki. Kocaman başkan beni, ailemi tanıyor, dedim. Eğitim bitti, Apo evine gitti. Küfürleri iltifat gibiydi. şimdi babam ve ailem benim için kutsal ama o zaman emir verseydi git, babanın kafasına kurşun sık, diye, gözümü kırpmadan babamı, annemi yere sererdim. şimdi silahım olsa kime yönelteceğimi bilirim ama bir daha elime silah almam. Geriye baktığımda o hayatı yaşamadım sanki. O Dilaram ben değildim.Kaçanlar tecrite uğruyor kimse konuşmuyor

** Kaç insan öldürdünüz?*

- Bilmiyorum.

** ürgüt içinde yargılandınız mı?*

- üç kez. Yönetimle zıtlaştım. üç gün sosyal tecrite alındım. Kimse benimle konuşmuyordu. Birinde çok zorlanmıştım. 1995’ti. Yukarıdan gelen, ayrıcalıklı ve çatışmaya hiç katılmayanlar bize iş buyurup duruyorlardı. şunu getir, bunu taşı, diye. Hayat çekilmez hale gelmişti. Saldırıya yazmışlardı beni Zagroslar’daki. Mektup yazdım. Gideceğim, kafama kurşun sıkıp öleceğim, dedim. Mektubu verdiğim arkadaşım sonucu göze alamayıp yönetime vermiş. Telsizle çağrıldık, geri dönün diye. Hemen anladım olanları. Tabur komutanı bana hakaret etmeye başladı. 15 gün tutuklu kaldım. Kimse konuşmuyordu benimle, yemeği ayrı yiyordum. Ne mektup, ne haber. Ne anne, ne baba... Kaçmayıp ne yapacaktım. Ama nereye gidecektim?


*Ecevit’in çağrısını duyup İran’a kaçtım* 

* Ne zaman, nasıl kaçtınız?

- 1996’dan itibaren savaşa gitmedim. şemdinli’deki yaralanmadan sonra bir yıl yatalak kaldım. PKK doktorları altı kez ameliyat etti. Kandil’de radyoda çalıştım. 1999 Ocak’ında Ecevit’in konuşmasını duydum. Bu sırada eğitim veriyordum. Radyonun sesini açtım. İşin ciddiyetini anladık.* “Bu iş bitti”* dedik. Sonra rehavet başladı. ürgüt içi sistem, kadına yaklaşım, infazlar tartışılmaya başladı. Bazılarına itibarları, mertebeleri iade edilmeye başladı. Bir yerlere kaçsam, kurtulacağımı düşünmeye başladım. İki kadın, şimdiki eşim dahil iki erkek; dört kişi kaçmaya karar verdik. 21 Nisan 2001 gecesinde İran tarafına kaçtık. Arkamızdan atlarla geldiler ama yakalayamadılar. 


*Kitabı örgütte tecavüze uğrayanlar için yazdım* 

Kaçarken mayınlı topraklardan geçtim. Yıllarca aynı mevziyi, yemek kabını paylaştığım yoldaşlarım tarafından vurulmayı göze aldım. Yaşadıklarımı, acılarımı bir kenara bırakıp kendi sade hayatımı yaşayacaktım. Ama vicdanım adına, delirdikten sonra infaz edilen yoldaşlarımın gözlerindeki son çaresiz bakışın borcunu ödemek, Apo ve komuta kademesindeki erkeklerin tecavüzüne uğrayan kadınlar için yazmaya başladım. 1992’de en yakın arkadaşlarım, PKK’nın insanlık dışı gaddar sistemine karşı çıktıkları için, aynı gün mahkeme edilip ertesi gün hepimizin gözleri önünde kurşuna dizildiler. İki avuç toprakla cesetlerinin üstü örtüldü. Sabah gittiğimizde tilkiler, kurtlar tarafından parçalanıp yendiklerini gördüm. üldürülen her arkadaşımla birlikte benim ruhum ölüyordu. Ben o dağların ardında yaşananları yazıyorum. 40 bin kişi öldürüldü diyorlar. Bir bakın, eski kadrolardan kimse yok. İç infazlar tahmin edilemeyecek kadar kabarık.


*Habur’u aşşam toprağı öpeceğim*

Köye dönmek istiyorum. Annemi, kız kardeşlerimi 15 yıldır görmedim. Babamı almak için geçen yıl sınıra gittim. ülkeme uzanan uzun yolları solumak için ağladım. Yıllar sonra ilk kez Türkiye’ye giden yolları gördüm. İçimde bir ses, git, ucunda ölüm olsa bile git, ülkende yaşa, dedi. Ben Türk düşmanı değildim, ülkeyi bölmek gibi bir hayalim yoktu. Durumum netleşecekse, hapse girmeyeceksem gelirim. Af çıkarılırsa İbrahim Halil’i (Habur) aştığımda toprağı öpeceğim. Türkiye’de işlenmiş bir suçum yok. Türkiye’ye hiç inmedim, orada kimseyi öldürmedim.


*Tecavüze uğrayan kız delirdi*

Evİn, çok güzel, fakir bir köylü kızıydı. Masmaviydi gözleri. Gece yarısı nöbette PKK’lı bir komutan tecavüz etti. Akli dengesini kaybetti. üok tedavi gördü, elektrik şoku verildi. Gece yarısı oldu mu kızcağız çıldırıp kayalara tırmanıyordu. Herkes biliyordu. Tecavüzcü, Irak Kürdü’ydü. En sonunda Evin kaçtı ama kaçarken de mayına bastı. İki bacağını kaybetti. Köylüler bulup ailesine teslim ettiler. Evin, örgüt içindeki kadının trajik öyküsüdür.


*5 yılda 5 bin kişi ayrıldı* 

Türkİye’de af çıkarsa PKK çözülür. üok insan yararlanır bu aftan. Herkes evine dönmek, yeni bir hayat kurmak istiyor. Af çıksa PKK’nın içyüzü ortaya çıkar. Toplum rahat nefes alır. İtirafçılık olursa insanlar zarar görürler, kimse kimseye güvenmez. Af çıkarsa kimi köyünde çiftçilik yapar, kimi ailesine döner. Son beş yılda 5 bin kişinin PKK’dan koptuğunu biliyorum. Kimi kayboldu, kimi kaybettirildi, kimi bulaşıkçı, kimi inşaatçı, kimi tuvaletçi... ODTü mezunu ama burada inşaatta çalışıyor. Bunları kazanmak, Türkiye’ye kazandırır.


*ürgüt içi çok karışık*

üCALAN’A tapmıştım. İnsanlar yaşadıkça akıllanıyor. Onun (ücalan) kurduğu sistemde birbirimize o kadar düşmandık ki başka düşmana ihtiyacımız yoktu. Birbirimizi yok etmek için psikolojik savaş, hakaretin haddi hesabı yok. Kadınlar arasında yapılmadık hakaret, dedikodu, ayakoyunu, kariyer uğruna insanları kullanma kalmamıştı. Bana iyi davranmazsan, karşında ateş topu olurum.

----------

